# Tip: Buy Cara Cara Oranges NOW



## JillBurgh (Feb 12, 2008)

So the local paper had a coupon last week for "exotic" citrus fruits from Sunkist. I picked up some honey tangerines (meh), the nicest blood oranges I've ever found, and, best of all: CARA CARA Oranges! 

The first unusual thing about these is that the flesh is (or can be) pinkish, though the rind is as orange as ever. Next, they are the tastiest, sweetest, seedless orange I've ever had. The little pulpy things inside are extra fat so you can actually feel them explode one by one in your mouth! I googled them and found out that they are only available Dec-Mar, and that they are more nutritious than any other orange. Sunkist calls them the Power Orange. If you are lucky enough to see these at your store BUY THEM!

Photos, recipes and More info about Cara Caras here. 

Photo from Daniel Mosquin at UBC under Creative Commons License.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks for the heads up. I don't know if my local store has them but maybe Wegman's will.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2008)

are they grown in germany?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 21, 2008)

no one near me had any.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 22, 2008)

Aww too bad, I went this week to stock up for the third week in a row, and I could tell it was the end of their supply. Keep an eye out in the future. If you ever see them, think of me!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 22, 2008)

One of my grocery stores has had them on sale the last few weeks.  It's the first time I had seen them.  They are fabulous!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 22, 2008)

We went a couple of days after you posted this, they are great! DW and the kids really loved em and they went fast.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## stinemates (Feb 23, 2008)

I took your advice and got some today... I am SO GLAD I lurk on this forum. SO delicious.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2008)

my grocery store had them , tho they are expensive 3 for $1.99 .  I only bought 3 because hubby was not too happy about the cost.  At least I got to try them.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 27, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> my grocery store had them , tho they are expensive 3 for $1.99 . I only bought 3 because hubby was not too happy about the cost. At least I got to try them.


 

Well, now you can tell him what a bargain you got, because they were $0.99 a piece here. Shoulda stocked up!  Glad you got to enjoy them.


----------



## middie (Feb 28, 2008)

OOOooooh I think my store has them !!!!! I'll buy some tomorrow.
Thanks for the suggestion !


----------



## QSis (Feb 28, 2008)

I was in the neighborhood of a Whole Foods market and went in specifically to look for these oranges.  They were $1.99/lb, so two of them cost me $2.87.

I just had one.  Good!

Lee


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 29, 2008)

I have one more left... I have had about eight over the last couple of weeks. When I eat them now, I'm just like "Tastes like an Orange." I think I've been Cara Cara desensitized. I am going to buy a "regular" orange (Navel?) today and then have the last Cara Cara tomorrow. That way, I'll be reminded how much better it is than the "regular" oranges.


----------

